# Casio GA-800



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

Casio Hit the nail on the head with this model..Cant wait for it to show up state side.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Currently, afaik here on wus, its being overshadowed by its more popular brother the 35th anniv ga-835... 

I really like this watch, Im just waiting for prices to drop (and hopefully, no "second hand stuck" reports on this one)


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

kcohS-G said:


> Currently, afaik here on wus, its being overshadowed by its more popular brother the 35th anniv ga-835...
> 
> I really like this watch, Im just waiting for prices to drop (and hopefully, no "second hand stuck" reports on this one)


This one isn't listed as Tough Movement, so hopefully the sticking issue won't affect it. It definitely is a very clean design.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

I am waiting eagerly for this to come to the U.S. as well. I like the clean face, reasonable size, and positive LCD.


----------



## pl_gristle (Sep 26, 2016)

Very clean and legible face, I like. Not so sure about why they put numerals marking seconds on the dial. Maybe 24 hour military time numerals (13-23) would have been better. Still like the look though.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

pl_gristle said:


> Very clean and legible face, I like. Not so sure about why they put numerals marking seconds on the dial. Maybe 24 hour military time numerals (13-23) would have been better. Still like the look though.


Agree.
Clean, uncluttered analog Watch.
Smart matrix display for functions. Hope it is side illuminated.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

If I were going to get a analog from Casio, it would probably be this one.


----------



## tekmonkey (Jun 5, 2017)

kcohS-G said:


> I really like this watch, Im just waiting for prices to drop (and hopefully, no "second hand stuck" reports on this one)





Prdrers said:


> This one isn't listed as Tough Movement, so hopefully the sticking issue won't affect it. It definitely is a very clean design


I think (purely engineering sense guess) it is not really the "tough movement" aspect of it (which, AFAIK just denotes the mechanical movement resistance to shock) but most likely the complexity of the software and hardware required to use the analog seconds hand as an indicator in a lot of the modes (Baro, compass, etc) along with the ability at any time to move the hour & minute hand off of the screens.

I would guess that THOSE complexities are the source of the "bugs" in the hardware or the software that cause the issues. So I think just regular analog Gs or "Tough Movement" Gs that just use the hands to indicate time without any of the fancier stuff would be fine.

Of course, this is just my guess and I have no way of proving it right or wrong, even if evidence points towards it; correlation does not imply causality


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

MainePorsche said:


> Agree.
> Clean, uncluttered analog Watch.
> Smart matrix display for functions. Hope it is side illuminated.


The analog face is lit from the 9 O'clock side. The lcd is back lit with its own led.

Greg1491 sent me this link for the watch. Toward the end it shows the led's in action and the lcd is definitely back lit. Mine has been confirmed that it will ship on Monday from Japan.

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...t=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuixFbYt-aE


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Waiting for it to show up on Amazon....I really like this one.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

ditto, can't wait to see more color variant on this one


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

stockae92 said:


> ditto, can't wait to see more color variant on this one


Like this?


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

It looks exactly just like the GA700 that I own, but this one has a much smaller LCD display, thinner hands, a seconds hand and lume on the hands. Otherwise, the GA800 is a beefed up version of the GA700.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice, that purple one somehow reminds me of this ...

Psyco Gundam Mark II









I like it 



Rocat said:


> Like this?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

hoss said:


> It looks exactly just like the GA700 that I own, but this one has a much smaller LCD display, thinner hands, a seconds hand and lume on the hands. Otherwise, the GA800 is a beefed up version of the GA700.


The GA-800 is a smaller watch than the GA-700. It has a better handset, an led at 9 O'clock to light the analog face AND a back lit lcd.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing this one pop up stateside as well.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Local casio ad here has non on display but they have one on their online store priced at $120. Very tempting but im hoping in a few months these would drop to sub $100. Crossing my fingers prices goes down to g-100 level lol


----------



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

Awesome video,Thank you.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Rocat said:


> The GA-800 is a smaller watch than the GA-700. It has a better handset, an led at 9 O'clock to light the analog face* AND a back lit lcd.*


This is the kicker, IMO. Much needed, and gladly accepted.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm getting tired of all the analog. New 9300, 9400 and/or 6900 would be nice.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

I love the design. Too bad for me that it is not Solar Atomic. Or is it?


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Nope


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm starting to feel the need, the need for a GA-800-1AJF.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> I'm starting to feel the need, the need for a GA-800-1AJF.


Any Top Gun reference gets a like from me.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

I really like the clean, stealthy appearance, while it has a (to me important) positive LCD. The hands are of perfect shape and proportions too. Additionally I like that the buttons are metal, which is another must feature for me.

LAP counter function: finally Casio has heard my request in this regard. Other than the 7700 (also non-solar-atomic), I think this is the only G-Shock with lap counter function. I hope this function will become standard part of any future stopwatch function offer.

I'm really crying about it being not solar-atomic. I'm not a 'too many watch person', but this one I feel like I have to have. Especially the nee relaese white one I would buy in an instant for my wife. Hopefully in future a 'GW' version will emerge.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

WES51 said:


> I really like the clean, stealthy appearance, while it has a (to me important) positive LCD. The hands are of perfect shape and proportions too. Additionally I like that the buttons are metal, which is another must feature for me.
> 
> LAP counter function: finally Casio has heard my request in this regard. Other than the 7700 (also non-solar-atomic), I think this is the only G-Shock with lap counter function. I hope this function will become standard part of any future stopwatch function offer.
> 
> I'm really crying about it being not solar-atomic. I'm not a 'too many watch person', but this one I feel like I have to have. Especially the nee relaese white one I would buy in an instant for my wife. Hopefully in future a 'GW' version will emerge.


Any hand set is better than the awful metal hands from the GA-100 series or those T-Rex hands on the GA-700.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Prdrers said:


> Any Top Gun reference gets a like from me.


Maverick says, "The GA-800-1AJF is tough enough to work for me above and below the hard deck."


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Maverick says, "The GA-800-1AJF is tough enough to work for me above and below the hard deck."
> 
> View attachment 12529303


You know as well as I do, below the hard deck does not count.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Prdrers said:


> You know as well as I do, below the hard deck does not count.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Hard deck my a*s. We nailed that son of a b*tch.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Hard deck my a*s. We nailed that son of a b*tch.
> 
> View attachment 12529479


You guys really are cowboys.

This could get out of hand, lol.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Prdrers said:


> You guys really are cowboys.
> 
> This could get out of hand, lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


We now return you to our regularly scheduled programming: The GA-800-1AJF.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

It really is a great looking watch. I might need one. That second hand is long, but distinguished. Ok, no more, I swear. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

I really like this watch as well and am planning on getting a second one when they’re available state side and when prices have dropped a bit. As you guys have mentioned, the hands look great and aren’t too short. The key point for me is that it has a second hand, which has also been a complaint of mine with the whole GA series. I’ve noticed that on my 35th anniversary version, the second hand hits all of the markers. Impressive for this price range. I hope the normal production units do as well and I don’t see why they won’t.


----------



## rover7575 (Sep 24, 2017)

Got mine on 22/09(Fri). I am from Singapore. Retailing at $169 from official G-Shock Factory Shop. Got mine from grey importer at 30% off. 
Being going there for 3 weeks before netting one after seeing it release on monthly update online.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

rover7575 said:


> Got mine on 22/09(Fri). I am from Singapore. Retailing at $169 from official G-Shock Factory Shop. Got mine from grey importer at 30% off.
> Being going there for 3 weeks before netting one after seeing it release on monthly update online.


Congratulations. Please post more photos, possibly a wrist shot for us fans. Thank you.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks sharp.


----------



## O_N_E (Aug 10, 2017)

Wow, some many drooling on this watch.  Rumor has it that GA800's only for the Asian markets for guys with girly wrists. Americans only gets the GA700 for satisfying the big wrist, big watch and big alpha male egos. :-d


----------



## m1ckDELTA (Apr 21, 2017)

I still prefer my modded GA700. One less analog component to break, silver hash marks, silver hour and minute hands, positive display; utterly legible.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Anyone can confirm if the ga-800 weight is really just 63g?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

kcohS-G said:


> Anyone can confirm if the ga-800 weight is really just 63g?


From: GA-800-1A | STANDARD ANALOG-DIGITAL | G-SHOCK | Timepieces | CASIO

GA-800-1ASize of case / Total weight

Size of case : 54.1×48.6×15.5mm
Total weight : 63g
Have a nice day.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Maverick says, "Sir, I had the GA-800-1AJF in my sites. It saw me move in for the kill. It proceeded below the hard deck. We weren't below 10,000 for more than a few seconds. I had the shot. There was no danger, so I pushed the Buy It Now button."


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

kcohS-G said:


> Anyone can confirm if the ga-800 weight is really just 63g?


Looks about right to me. The watch is quite light and almost disappears on the wrist. I swapped out the strap keeper for a normal resin keeper as I didn't want the nice metal keeper to get scratched from daily use. So this configuration is probably closer to the normal GA-800.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

kevio said:


> I swapped out the strap keeper for a normal resin keeper as I didn't want the nice metal keeper to get scratched from daily use.


The GA-800-1AJF comes with a resin keeper, while the GA-835-1AJR comes with a metal keeper. That metal keeper is a looker, but like you, I would replace it with a resin keeper to prevent desk diver scratches to said keeper and desk.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> The GA-800-1AJF comes with a resin keeper, while the GA-835-1AJR comes with a metal keeper. That metal keeper is a looker, but like you, I would replace it with a resin keeper to prevent desk diver scratches to said keeper and desk.
> 
> View attachment 12536603
> View attachment 12536607


It's odd that on the GA835A, they used a plastic buckle while on the GA800, a metal buckle is used. On my GA835, I also replaced the plastic buckle with a metal one although it's single tang and not double, like in your picture. They probably used the plastic buckle as it matches better with the overall look of the watch but on the other hand, they could've used a PVD buckle instead. That would've been nicer than the plastic.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

kevio said:


> On my GA835, I also replaced the plastic buckle with a metal one although it's single tang and not double, like in your picture.


Correction: The GA-835-1AJR has a single tang and not double tang as previously posted. My bad.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mine arrived this afternoon.





















GLS-5600CL and a GLS-6900 for size comparison.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Mine arrived this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 12537277
> View attachment 12537279
> ...


You look mahvalous. How are you liking the mid-size as compared to the XL GA-100 series?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> You look mahvalous. How are you liking the mid-size as compared to the XL GA-100 series?


I like this one better. I had a GD-100 for a short time but this one fits better. I never owmed a GA-700 series nor any other ana-digi for that matter hat only has two hands. A dial NEEDS three hands, not two.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Rocat said:


> I like this one better. I had a GD-100 for a short time but this one fits better. I never owmed a GA-700 series nor any other ana-digi for that matter hat only has two hands. A dial NEEDS three hands, not two.


Roger that. That is good to hear. Wear your GA-800-1AJF in good health.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

saw two girls wearing these this morning, def. more towards a 6900 size but look good on wrist |>


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

soulbridgemedia said:


> saw two girls wearing these this morning, def. more towards a 6900 size but look good on wrist |>


Q: Any wrist shots of the two girls, for comparative purposes only?


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Q: Any wrist shots of the two girls, for comparative purposes only?


objection! We require full body shot... not just the wrists


----------



## Morteza (Apr 18, 2011)

Apparently there's a difference between 1A and 4A models in the illumination for the LCD section, 1A is white and 4A is blue (which is due to the fact that one has a positive and the other has a negative display). Images are taken from G-Shock India Official Instagram page.









*GA-800-1A*













*GA-800-4A*


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Morteza said:


> Apparently there's a difference between 1A and 4A models in the illumination for the LCD section, 1A is white and 4A is blue (which is due to the fact that one has a positive and the other has a negative display). Images are taken from G-Shock India Official Instagram page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course theres going to be a difference between positive and neg models, its the same for any model with these swapped displays. thats like saying theres difference between the resin on the -4 and -1 models, one has much more of a red tinge to it


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

kcohS-G said:


> objection! We require full body shot... not just the wrists


haha, no but they were about 5'5" petite frame and the watch didnt look out of place (from 5m away i actually thought it was a baby g). im terrible at judging ages but being school holidays atm id hazard a guess they might have been "offensible" lol so uhh... no, no photos or even a "hey, nice watch"


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

just got myself a red GA-800 to replace my red GA-700.
why GA-800? well cos like the GA-700 and Rangeman it also offers one-press to stopwatch...plus finally a backlit LCD in a cheaper ana-digi model.

now quite surprisingly the GA-800 can keep logs of best lap times...
and also able to have long press of 'mode' button in any mode to quick return to main time...unlike the GA-700.

the beeps also seem almost as loud as the GA-700, yet slightly higher pitched especially noticeable in stopwatch mode.

anyway cant really this is small - well 'smaller' obviously compared to the monsters of recent times - but lets not kid ourselves...at 48mm wide it is anything but small.


----------



## O_N_E (Aug 10, 2017)

kcohS-G said:


> objection! We require full body shot... not just the wrists


Ok.


----------



## O_N_E (Aug 10, 2017)

Later that day... ;-)








This girl can kick your ass. Mine too! :-d


----------



## safwan.jamian (Apr 19, 2015)

Mine









Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Bought one too.

Its the positive LCD version.

What i miss something is the full World time funbctionality.
There is a DT function with qiuck swap though.


----------



## florin2002 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mine arrived today, looking good! It replaces, or rather complements, my G-101 (picture for comparison below). Even if it may not be obvious in pictures, the face does seem considerably larger. The positive display is excellent, offering better visibility than the amber color of the G-101, and the double illuminator feature works great lighting up both the display and the dial.
The addition of a second hand is what I had always wanted in a clean faced, ana-digi G-Shock and I finally got it, couldn't be happier!
Now if only they could make it Tough Solar...


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Couldn’t agree more, solar and atomic would make it perfect.


----------



## florin2002 (Jan 20, 2010)

pl_gristle said:


> Not so sure about why they put numerals marking seconds on the dial.


They can just as well be minutes, not seconds  , in which case they are actually useful for telling the time more precisely.


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Received mine today. b-)


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

kevio said:


> Couldn't agree more, solar and atomic would make it perfect.


Then I would buy it in an instant.

I may still buy it though. I'm in love with the design.

Being an analog watch, I'm also thinking about fully testing it's limits and using it as true tough watch.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

WES51 said:


> Then I would buy it in an instant.
> 
> I may still buy it though. I'm in love with the design.
> 
> Being an analog watch, I'm also thinking about fully testing it's limits and using it as true tough watch.


Casio must be thinking about it. It seems to be fairly popular at least amongst us on WUS and they seem to make both normal and solar/atomic versions of most models in the G-Shock line up.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

GA-800 in black and red spotted at the local Dillard's is retailed at $99. So grey market will be less than that obviously. Also $99 at JCPenny.com.

I do not know why, but for some reason I had it in my mind that when these came Stateside they would be around $120, not $99. Oh well, at least my Japanese market version came in a cool box and has directions that I can't read.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

florin2002 said:


> View attachment 12550686


Thanks for the comparison shot. I always liked G100 series, but found them just a bit on the small size. Looks like the GA800 grew in size without too much HGH 

I could like with battery power movement, I just wished it has a 24hr CDT


----------



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...BOOST SAVED SET&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=2


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Maverick says, "The GA-800-1AJF can be my wingman anytime."


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

I couldn't care less about a solar version, the CR2016 powered movement is just perfect. However, I can't get over the silly 100 min cdt, it is useless for me and unnecessary to cut it down to one hour and 40 minutes. The quick access to the stw is a great and admittely VERY useful feature (the one I like most about the Rangeman), along with moveable hands the GA-800 could likely become a bestseller as the GA-100 series. Maybe I will join the GA-800 club one day but not until I find a used one for a very attractive, low price.


cheers


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

*sigh* double post (again):roll:


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*35th Anniversary: "SINCE 1983"
*


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Rocat said:


> GA-800 in black and red spotted at the local Dillard's is retailed at $99. So grey market will be less than that obviously. Also $99 at JCPenny.com.
> 
> I do not know why, but for some reason I had it in my mind that when these came Stateside they would be around $120, not $99. Oh well, at least my Japanese market version came in a cool box and has directions that I can't read.


Not sure about Dillard and JCP, but Macy's has some promotions going on that can get you off 15% from watches. Not much, though. Last few times checking stuffs in Macy's, they don't seem to honor stacking up multiple discounts any more. :-( I'd wait for the 800 to show up in Kohls, since they have much better discounts system.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe we should count them?
Maybe we could change the name of the thread into "counting GA-800" or something?

GA-800-1A ........................................... 8 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby)

GA-800-4A ...........................................

GA-800-SC2 .........................................

GA-800-SC6 .........................................

GA-800-SC7 .........................................

*Together .............................................. 8 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Piowa said:


> Maybe we should count them?
> Maybe we could change the name of the thread into "counting GA-800" or something?
> 
> GA-800-1A ........................................... 8 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby)
> ...


I feel honored to be counted among such distinguished G-Shock brothers. Semper fi! Carry on!


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Piowa said:


> Maybe we should count them?
> Maybe we could change the name of the thread into "counting GA-800" or something?
> 
> GA-800-1A ........................................... 8 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby)
> ...


Piowa, although there is already a 35th Anniversary tracking thread, should the GA835 also be tracked here?


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

$83 a piece at Macy's, had to take both black and red, great little watch, now on to blue, purple and white...


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Cioran said:


> $83 a piece at Macy's, had to take both black and red, great little watch, now on to blue, purple and white...


Welcome aboard. As we say here at WUS, "Pics or it never happened."


----------



## multiberry (Sep 16, 2017)

Count me in!


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Finally saw an actual ga800 in a casio dealer... i was surprised how it looked much bigger in Actual, i guess the large dial plays tricks on the eye that makes it look larger.

funny that the ad priced the watch at $60 more than the price on their online shop.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

kevio said:


> Piowa, although there is already a 35th Anniversary tracking thread, should the GA835 also be tracked here?


OK









GA-800-1A ........................................... 9 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry)

GA-835A ........................ 5 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby)

GA-800-4A ...........................................

GA-800-SC2 .........................................

GA-800-SC6 .........................................

GA-800-SC7 .........................................

*Together .............................................. 14 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

This model's definitely in the horizon for me. But the 835's a little too dull for me, in fact none of the 35th models interest me at this point. The 800-1A, while the positive display is very legible, the color scheme reminds me too much of the GA700-1A I once had. ;-) So, no hurry to get for me, will wait patiently for the right variant and the right price.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

count me in for a ga-800-4...aka the red version.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

pics please


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i'll take some wrist shots next time i go to the gym with it.
or tmr when the sun comes up again


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 9 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry) 

GA-835A ........................ 5 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby)

GA-800-4A ..................... 1 watch (Everdying)

GA-800-SC2 ......................................... 

GA-800-SC6 ......................................... 

GA-800-SC7 ......................................... 

*Together .............................................. 15 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## NYMitchell (Sep 25, 2017)

ordered the purple one. I'll let you know.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hopefully we can soon see a more posted videos of this watch. I'm particularly of a vidoe of the dial. So far have only found one Video that shows the dial but it is only a quick glance.


----------



## Falco Furuitii (Jun 4, 2016)

It's just as I suspected. I simply have to get my hands on one.Old and new design elements thrown together. It almost seems perfect


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

breakfast with a lady in red...


----------



## macornley (Dec 6, 2010)

Really like the GA800, am going to see if I can pick one up at the airport duty free on Saturday. Am I right in thinking they are the same size as a 6900?


----------



## macornley (Dec 6, 2010)

Really like the GA800, am going to see if I can pick one up at the airport duty free on Saturday. Am I right in thinking they are the same size as a 6900?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

macornley said:


> Really like the GA800, am going to see if I can pick one up at the airport duty free on Saturday. Am I right in thinking they are the same size as a 6900?


They are not the same, but close enough.








Size of case / Total weight

Size of case : 53.2×50×16.3mm
Total weight : 67g








Size of case / Total weight

Size of case : 54.1×48.6×15.5mm
Total weight : 63g


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Everdying said:


> breakfast with a lady in red...
> 
> View attachment 12589109


What a beautiful lady! She looks even better than in Casio's photos.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Picture by Scooby









Cheers, Piowa

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/review-new-35th-anniversary-ga-835a-ga-800-a-4541555.html


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

spam another pic of GA-800...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm in the club too!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## macornley (Dec 6, 2010)

Perfect, thank you. That's exactly the 6900 I'm currently wearing and exactly the GA800 I'm looking at getting. Despite them being virtually the same dimensions the 800 gives the illusion of being bigger. More face less case!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 10 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious) 

GA-835A ........................ 5 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby)

GA-800-4A ..................... 1 watch (Everdying)

GA-800-SC2 ......................................... 

GA-800-SC6 ......................................... 

GA-800-SC7 ......................................... 

*Together .............................................. 16 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## NYMitchell (Sep 25, 2017)

My Joker watch just arrived


----------



## 0nix (Nov 17, 2016)

NYMitchell said:


> My Joker watch just arrived
> 
> View attachment 12603025


What a unique looking color, I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 10 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious) 

GA-835A ........................ 5 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby)

GA-800-4A ..................... 1 watch (Everdying)

GA-800-SC6 .................... 1 watch (NYMitchell)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ......................................... 

*Together .............................................. 17 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice! It looks great! I am on the fence about this one.



NYMitchell said:


> My Joker watch just arrived
> 
> View attachment 12603025


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

NYMitchell said:


> My Joker watch just arrived
> 
> View attachment 12603025


That is sharp. I like it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arcata (Mar 15, 2007)

Really like the looks of this one--simple--not too big at 48mm wide.


----------



## arcata (Mar 15, 2007)

Also prefer solar/atomic but can handle not having them--like the watch a lot for its simplicity.


----------



## arcata (Mar 15, 2007)

Can someone tell me if the analogue hands can be adjusted like on many of the other ana-digis?

Can someone also give me the module number? Thanks in advance.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Michael Gaston said:


> Can someone tell me if the analogue hands can be adjusted like on many of the other ana-digis?
> 
> Can someone also give me the module number? Thanks in advance.


The GA-800-1AJF analog hands can be adjusted and uses the 5535 module. Have a nice day.


----------



## arcata (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## readyme (Aug 28, 2013)

I was at Macy's and they said there is a 25% off sale coming up. Looks like I'll wait and pick mine up for $75 (and yes, they both black and red in stock).


----------



## macornley (Dec 6, 2010)

Ordered 

£75 on Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-GA-800-1AER-Mens-Watch/dp/B074D9FDD3/


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

NYMitchell said:


> My Joker watch just arrived
> 
> View attachment 12603025


.

nice, just convinced me to order one. If they just had a peanut butter colored one too


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

So I know with the GA100s, that if need be you can reset the position of the hands. I don't have my booklet with me. In the event it becomes necessary, anyone know how to adjust the hands?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> So I know with the GA100s, that if need be you can reset the position of the hands. I don't have my booklet with me. In the event it becomes necessary, anyone know how to adjust the hands?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Here's how it works on the GA-800.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> Here's how it works on the GA-800.
> 
> View attachment 12633195


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Decided that I'm going to sell my GA800. I just prefer my GA100.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Decided that I'm going to sell my GA800. I just prefer my GA100.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What do you prefer about the GA-100?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> What do you prefer about the GA-100?


Mainly that I cannot hear the 100 tick.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Mainly that I cannot hear the 100 tick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Interesting. I can't hear ticking on any of my Casio or Citizen quartz watches with full sized second hands.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> Interesting. I can't hear ticking on any of my Casio or Citizen quartz watches with full sized second hands.


You are fortunate. Mine is almost Timex loud.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> You are fortunate. Mine is almost Timex loud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That would bother me.


----------



## Z77 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just got mine


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 11 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious, Z77) 

GA-835A ........................ 5 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby)

GA-800-4A ..................... 1 watch (Everdying)

GA-800-SC6 .................... 1 watch (NYMitchell)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ......................................... 

*Together .............................................. 18 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

Ordered... RM286 here in Malaysia


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

Arrived...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 12 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious, Z77, Jalak) 

GA-835A ........................ 5 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby)

GA-800-4A ..................... 1 watch (Everdying)

GA-800-SC6 .................... 1 watch (NYMitchell)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ......................................... 

*Together .............................................. 19 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm glad that the watch is not yuuuge.


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

I wondedr can this accept nato adapter made for 5600?

I don't have the means to find out. Anyone care to test?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Mine arrived last week, it's a very nice analog / digital to have


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 12 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious, Z77, Jalak) 

GA-835A ........................ 5 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby)

GA-800-SC6 ................... 2 watches (NYMitchell, Stockae92)

GA-800-4A ..................... 1 watch (Everdying)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ...................

*Together .............................................. 20 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## florin2002 (Jan 20, 2010)

If you don't have the patience to read the minuscule manual of this watch, there is a very good video on YouTube that presents all its functions in detail: 



I was surprised to find some very useful features I didn't know about, such as switching between the display of dual time on the analog face vs. the digital display and vice-versa with a simple button press.
That way, you can use quickly switch to showing the 'away time' on the main analogue dial and back without having to alter your 'home time'.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

GA800 is a great G

Dual LED


















I've added a metal keeper to it


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

835





Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 12 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious, Z77, Jalak) 

GA-835A ........................ 6 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby, Steelerswit)

GA-800-SC6 ................... 2 watches (NYMitchell, Stockae92)

GA-800-4A ..................... 1 watch (Everdying)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ...................

*Together .............................................. 21 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## macornley (Dec 6, 2010)

Loving my GA800 

The resin has a lovely satin feel to it, although I have noticed that the bezel edges have already started to go shiny, despite hardly wearing it, and only ever under a sweatshirt.

Anyone else had the same?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 13 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious, Z77, Jalak, Macornley) 

GA-835A ........................ 6 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby, Steelerswit)

GA-800-SC6 ................... 2 watches (NYMitchell, Stockae92)

GA-800-4A ..................... 1 watch (Everdying)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ...................

*Together .............................................. 22 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Does anybody got a comparison pic between the Ga-800 and the DW-6900? does the GA-800 wears much larger? I really love the GA-800 design and i was just about to get one a few days ago but i think it might be too big for my 6.5 inch wrists, i'm now about to get a DW-6900 instead but i really don't know what to do...

PD: Found a Piowa's comparison pic on page 11, they are close in size to my eye... i might end up getting the GA-800 after all, i can always sell it if i can't handle it.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

My wrist size is 6.5", you can see my wrist shot above. The strap at lugs does flare out a little bit (like the DW6900), but its manageable for me.



Verydark said:


> Does anybody got a comparison pic between the Ga-800 and the DW-6900? does the GA-800 wears much larger? I really love the GA-800 design and i was just about to get one a few days ago but i think it might be too big for my 6.5 inch wrists, i'm now about to get a DW-6900 instead but i really don't know what to do...
> 
> PD: Found a Piowa's comparison pic on page 11, they are close in size to my eye... i might end up getting the GA-800 after all, i can always sell it if i can't handle it.


----------



## Benjamin73 (Nov 9, 2013)

My first G Shock was a G-7900. Hasitated to get an analog G Shock due to the module problems on some of the higher end models. Before Casio can master all the problem and give us back the peace of mind analog G Shock experience, this first “budget” analog G Shock with second hand ticking is just amazing.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 14 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious, Z77, Jalak, Macornley, Benjamin73) 

GA-835A ........................ 6 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby, Steelerswit)

GA-800-SC6 ................... 2 watches (NYMitchell, Stockae92)

GA-800-4A ..................... 1 watch (Everdying)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ...................

*Together .............................................. 23 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## macornley (Dec 6, 2010)

Currently a bargain at £66 on Amazon... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-GA-800-1AER-Mens-Watch/dp/B074D9FDD3/ref=sr_1_1


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

what are the dimensions pls?


Joseph68 said:


> Casio Hit the nail on the head with this model..Cant wait for it to show up state side.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Eric.S said:


> what are the dimensions pls?


Reprint from Post #41:

From: GA-800-1A | STANDARD ANALOG-DIGITAL | G-SHOCK | Timepieces | CASIO

*GA-800-1A

**Size of case / Total weight

*

Size of case : 54.1×48.6×15.5mm
Total weight : 63g

Have a nice day.


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

I've just taken a black one on ebay, i'm still unsure about the size but the price was quite nice so i'll just give it a try while i wait for the upcoming and small wrist friendly DW-5750.... pics to follow as soon as it arrives.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Prices are going down on these. I saw a brand new one for $80+


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

kcohS-G said:


> Prices are going down on these. I saw a brand new one for $80+


Where? If it is that site in Spain then their shipping bumps it back up to just under $100 so it might as well be bought Stateside for $99.


----------



## Solar Atomic (Jan 15, 2017)

Saw one today at a resale shop in fair condition for 30 bucks. Tried it on. Worst backlight ever. If we're going with just a bulb then I'd rather have an old school screwback.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Solar Atomic said:


> Saw one today at a resale shop in fair condition for 30 bucks. Tried it on. Worst backlight ever. If we're going with just a bulb then I'd rather have an old school screwback.


You probably saw a fake one. The real deal have dual illumination.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Where? If it is that site in Spain then their shipping bumps it back up to just under $100 so it might as well be bought Stateside for $99.


Not online. A b&m store. Just dunno if they are authorized dealer. i also see some fb groups selling the ga-800 also for almost the same amount. I guess they are not a hot commodity here in asia... compared to the larger ga series g's


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Does it looks like this? If not, then its not a GA800 












Solar Atomic said:


> Saw one today at a resale shop in fair condition for 30 bucks. Tried it on. Worst backlight ever. If we're going with just a bulb then I'd rather have an old school screwback.


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

After a not so long wait i just recieved this beauty and i've got a question, is it normal that the light button wobbles a tad to the sides or should it be absolutely immovable and fixed? It works perfectly but i'm not familiar to it and i don't know if the wobble it's got is normal... Apart from that i have to say that the size, being large, is quite small wrists friendly compared to the recent Casio releases and it's an impresive watch in general.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Verydark said:


> i've got a question, is it normal that the light button wobbles a tad to the sides or should it be absolutely immovable and fixed?
> 
> 
> imagenes internet


Welcome aboard. To answer your question, the light button on my GA-800-1AJF does not wobble per se, but will exhibit some slight play if moved from side to side. Enjoy your watch.


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks!! That's exactly what happens on mine.



EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Welcome aboard. To answer your question, the light button on my GA-800-1AJF does not wobble per se, but will exhibit some slight play if moved from side to side. Enjoy your watch.
> 
> View attachment 12812553


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 15 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious, Z77, Jalak, Macornley, Benjamin73, Verydark ) 

GA-835A ........................ 6 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby, Steelerswit)

GA-800-SC6 ................... 2 watches (NYMitchell, Stockae92)

GA-800-4A ..................... 1 watch (Everdying)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ...................

*Together .............................................. 24 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jeffkrupa5180 (Apr 1, 2018)

Joseph68 said:


> Casio Hit the nail on the head with this model..Cant wait for it to show up state side.


As far as I'm concerned, this is simply the best G-SHOCK ever! Everything you need without all the (expensive) extras; perfect size, handsome, and highly legible under all lighting conditions.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

This mine









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 16 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious, Z77, Jalak, Macornley, Benjamin73, Verydark, Randb) 

GA-835A ........................ 6 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby, Steelerswit)

GA-800-SC6 ................... 2 watches (NYMitchell, Stockae92)

GA-800-4A ..................... 1 watch (Everdying)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ...................

*Together .............................................. 25 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 16 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious, Z77, Jalak, Macornley, Benjamin73, Verydark, Randb) 

GA-835A ........................ 7 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby, Steelerswit, Servus)

GA-800-SC6 ................... 2 watches (NYMitchell, Stockae92)

GA-800-4A ..................... 1 watch (Everdying)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ...................

*Together .............................................. 26 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

This GA-800-1A is my first G-Shock! On the first day, I replaced the stock resin strap with a one-piece nylon strap + strap adapters.

I'm really enjoying this watch!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 17 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious, Z77, Jalak, Macornley, Benjamin73, Verydark, Randb, Pointlineplane) 

GA-835A ........................ 7 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby, Steelerswit, Servus)

GA-800-SC6 ................... 2 watches (NYMitchell, Stockae92)

GA-800-4A ..................... 1 watch (Everdying)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ...................

*Together .............................................. 27 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Krsitoffer (Mar 25, 2018)

Finally got this guy in the mail today.









Very impressed, bought it because of the easy to reach light button, the lume on the hands, the modest size, functionally sized single digi screen and uncluttered dial.

After going through it's functions and wearing it a few hours i am very happy with the purchase.

Will have to eventually buy a GBA-800 and an atomic&solar version if it drops in the future.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 17 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious, Z77, Jalak, Macornley, Benjamin73, Verydark, Randb, Pointlineplane) 

GA-835A ........................ 7 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby, Steelerswit, Servus)

GA-800-SC6 ................... 2 watches (NYMitchell, Stockae92)

GA-800-4A ..................... 2 watch (Everdying, Kristoffer)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ...................

*Together .............................................. 28 watches

*Two800........... Scooby

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I have two

I have the black version (GA800-1A) that I got from Macys

I just got the white GA800SC-7A from TJ Maxx for $59.99 plus tax

Here is a pic of the white one

I also noticed that the white one is the only one with plastic side buttons instead of metal ones. My black GA800 has metal side buttons


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 18 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious, Z77, Jalak, Macornley, Benjamin73, Verydark, Randb, Pointlineplane, Journeyforce) 

GA-835A ........................ 7 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby, Steelerswit, Servus)

GA-800-SC6 ................... 2 watches (NYMitchell, Stockae92)

GA-800-4A ..................... 2 watches (Everdying, Kristoffer)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ................... 1 watch (Journeyforce)

*Together .............................................. 30 watches

*Two800........... Scooby, Journeyforce

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

We have a small following, but I'm finding I enjoy my GA-800-1AJF more than my other watches in my small ana-digi G-Shock collection.


----------



## donvegas (Apr 16, 2018)

It could be the perfect G-Shock for me if it only had world-time and 24hr count down. Otherwise I really like it. It's big but comfortable. Some G-Shocks now are just enormous.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> We have a small following, but I'm finding I enjoy my GA-800-1AJF more than my other watches in my small ana-digi G-Shock collection.
> 
> View attachment 13073021
> View attachment 13073025
> View attachment 13073027


Does the GA-800 wear smaller than the GA-100 or GA-110?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

donvegas said:


> It could be the perfect G-Shock for me if it only had world-time and 24hr count down. Otherwise I really like it. It's big but comfortable. Some G-Shocks now are just enormous.


A solar/atomic version would be nice too.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

GaryK30 said:


> Does the GA-800 wear smaller than the GA-100 or GA-110?


Yes, The GA-800 wears smaller than the GA-100 and GA-110. That's a good thing. The GA-800 has a lower profile that makes it fit better under a shirt or jacket sleeve. Please be advised, I have a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GA-800-1A ..................... 19 watches (Rover7575, Rocat, Sefwan.jamian, d2mac, Florin2002, Greg1491, Excalibur1, Scooby, Multiberry, Capt Obvious, Z77, Jalak, Macornley, Benjamin73, Verydark, Randb, Pointlineplane, Journeyforce, Donvegas) 

GA-835A ........................ 7 watches (Stevens_Airplane, VIA4321, AirWatch, Kevio, Scooby, Steelerswit, Servus)

GA-800-SC6 ................... 2 watches (NYMitchell, Stockae92)

GA-800-4A ..................... 2 watches (Everdying, Kristoffer)

GA-800-SC2 ................... 

GA-800-SC7 ................... 1 watch (Journeyforce)

*Together .............................................. 31 watches

*Two800........... Scooby, Journeyforce

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Doomguy (Jun 12, 2018)

Am I the only one that thinks the GA-800 wears a bit large on a 6.5" wrist? I have about a quarter inch gap between my wrist and the band. The lug height of 55 mm is too much in my opinion. 

Using a band from my 5600 brings that gap in a bit, but then the band is too skinny for the size if the watch.


----------



## Indo-Padawan (Nov 17, 2017)

Count me in please


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Doomguy said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the GA-800 wears a bit large on a 6.5" wrist? I have about a quarter inch gap between my wrist and the band. The lug height of 55 mm is too much in my opinion.
> 
> Using a band from my 5600 brings that gap in a bit, but then the band is too skinny for the size if the watch.


yes, this is what i felt too.
even tho the GA800 is a smaller watch, the way the strap flares out on both sides makes it look much bigger than it is looking from the top...
so much so that even my rangeman wears smaller compared to the GA800.

and yes, i too have a 6.5" wrist 
the lug length is actually not bad, just again its the way the strap flares out.


----------



## BrandonsBakedBeans (May 6, 2018)

It fits my 7 inch wrist nicely. I ordered the 5600 band to see if it is slimmer that way. But I'm more concerned about the glitch a couple of us have found. The glitch is in REC mode: 




I'm getting my warranty replacement today.


----------



## BrandonsBakedBeans (May 6, 2018)

This model, as far as I can tell, is defective as a production run. Unless anyone can show me their ga-800 displaying correct REC times between 1am and 1pm, I will stand by my assessment. I am sending back my 2nd unit to exhibit the same issue.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

BrandonsBakedBeans said:


> This model, as far as I can tell, is defective as a production run. Unless anyone can show me their ga-800 displaying correct REC times between 1am and 1pm, I will stand by my assessment. I am sending back my 2nd unit to exhibit the same issue.


Did you talk to Casio about this? Maybe you should do a video of the flaw on your second unit and send the links to the two videos to Casio.

I wonder if they are all this way. If so, how the heck did this happen?


----------



## BrandonsBakedBeans (May 6, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> Did you talk to Casio about this? Maybe you should do a video of the flaw on your second unit and send the links to the two videos to Casio.
> 
> I wonder if they are all this way. If so, how the heck did this happen?


I don't even know what to think anymore. I've looked at videos online, either guys are recording in the PM, or are on 24hr mode. I really think they screwed up big here. I'll make another video of the second unit. I was literally minutes from packing it up and taking it down to the Amazon locker by my house. I'm returning it defective, again, stating "2nd unit with same issue: In 12hr timekeeping mode, watch is unable to display correct REC times saved between 1am and 1pm. Set to 12hr mode and AM time, start>stop>reset>REC mode, time shows 20:XX"

Maybe if i owned the watch for some time and was outside of my return window, I'd be more inclined to go after Casio. For now, I'm just going to wash my hands of this situation.

Okay, FINE. Here's a video of the brand-new, second unit


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

BrandonsBakedBeans said:


> I don't even know what to think anymore. I've looked at videos online, either guys are recording in the PM, or are on 24hr mode. I really think they screwed up big here. I'll make another video of the second unit. I was literally minutes from packing it up and taking it down to the Amazon locker by my house. I'm returning it defective, again, stating "2nd unit with same issue: In 12hr timekeeping mode, watch is unable to display correct REC times saved between 1am and 1pm. Set to 12hr mode and AM time, start>stop>reset>REC mode, time shows 20:XX"
> 
> Maybe if i owned the watch for some time and was outside of my return window, I'd be more inclined to go after Casio. For now, I'm just going to wash my hands of this situation.
> 
> Okay, FINE. Here's a video of the brand-new, second unit


Interesting that it was off 10 hours in your first video, but 11 hours in your second video.

I wouldn't be surprised if they're all like this, unless they made a buggy firmware update in later production.

You should still contact Casio so they can figure out what the heck happened.


----------



## BrandonsBakedBeans (May 6, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> Interesting that it was off 10 hours in your first video, but 11 hours in your second video.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they're all like this, unless they made a buggy firmware update in later production.
> 
> You should still contact Casio so they can figure out what the heck happened.


Its not "off" it will just display "20:xx" with the minutes being correct.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

BrandonsBakedBeans said:


> Its not "off" it will just display "20:xx" with the minutes being correct.


Or "1C" and then "20" that one time.


----------



## BrandonsBakedBeans (May 6, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> Or "1C" and then "20" that one time.


If you want to get technical, I can tell you what I can remember. When the hands are moving (if you just exited the setting screen, or manually move them), the display will actually alternate between 1C:xx and 88:xx (I think). Also, when the light button is pressed, it displays 81:xx. There may be more, but I've packed it up for the mail.


----------



## Tomcat222 (Jun 19, 2018)

So is everyone having this issue?


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Mine is working properly.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat222 (Jun 19, 2018)

Just got mine and it seems to be working correctly as well. My first g shock and was surprised by the screw in band retainers vs spring pins. The aftermarket nylon straps seem to all come with spring pins. Anyone know where Pointlineplane on Page 17 got his strap?


----------



## r.stanly (Dec 10, 2015)

Definitely getting this once price lowers


----------



## BrandonsBakedBeans (May 6, 2018)

Tomcat222 said:


> So is everyone having this issue?


I went to my local boutique and both display models had the issue. You have to set the time to 12hr and AM hours, only then will REC mode not display the stored time correctly. If there are units working perfectly, they are older production units. What's hitting the shelves right now seems all defective. I've personally seen 3 units.


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

Re: Tomcat222's question -- I got the strap on Amazon as part of a combo that included (1) a G-shock strap adapter + (2) a 23mm black nylon strap with black hardware and a nylon keeper: https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PERFIT-MIL-Shock-Conversion-Adapters/dp/B0747XNMB6/ In case the link doesn't work, just search Amazon for _Casio perfit strap adapter_.



Tomcat222 said:


> Just got mine and it seems to be working correctly as well. My first g shock and was surprised by the screw in band retainers vs spring pins. The aftermarket nylon straps seem to all come with spring pins. Anyone know where Pointlineplane on Page 17 got his strap?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bumping the thread. I currently have a DW-6900 but was looking for a clean and-digi and this one seems the best fit. I like the AWGM100 but that one is so small on my wrist and the sub dial lcds are super tiny. The GAS100 appears a little bigger so that may be an option. Does anyone know if there is word of a GA-800 with Solar and Stonic coming anytime soon?


----------



## Doomguy (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm not sure if they are going to bring solar to this watch, but it's still a great watch without it. The GA-800 is the best ana-digi watch, in my opinion. _Especially_ for the price.


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Loving the ana-digis! I started w a few variations of the GA-700, GA100, GBD-800 and then fell in love with the GSquad GBA-800 and have almost every variant! I found the strap (or the wings near the case) a bit uncomfortable and the others just a bit too big. The GA-800 to me is the best G yet! - perfect size, thinner than most other GShocks and not too many functions I wouldn't really use, and most notably an easy to see seconds hand. (Although bluetooth on the GBA is great) Best is a nice dial/hand options and overall design. Amazon has the red one for $66 & at that price I am thinking of buying one just to mod/experiment on! Here is my new GA-810MMA. I think it's the just about perfect and hoping they come out with other variations. I am curious if anyone has tried putting a GBA-800 (5554) module into the GA-800 case or the 5535 of the GA into the GBA as the cases appear to be identical from the outside.......


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

BrandonsBakedBeans said:


> I don't even know what to think anymore. I've looked at videos online, either guys are recording in the PM, or are on 24hr mode. I really think they screwed up big here. I'll make another video of the second unit. I was literally minutes from packing it up and taking it down to the Amazon locker by my house. I'm returning it defective, again, stating "2nd unit with same issue: In 12hr timekeeping mode, watch is unable to display correct REC times saved between 1am and 1pm. Set to 12hr mode and AM time, start>stop>reset>REC mode, time shows 20:XX"





BrandonsBakedBeans said:


> Its not "off" it will just display "20:xx" with the minutes being correct.





BrandonsBakedBeans said:


> If you want to get technical, I can tell you what I can remember. When the hands are moving (if you just exited the setting screen, or manually move them), the display will actually alternate between 1C:xx and 88:xx (I think). Also, when the light button is pressed, it displays 81:xx. There may be more, but I've packed it up for the mail.


I didn't see the posts from the member quoted above until today. I was able to confirm the bug and the observations he mentioned. Here's a summary of the bug.

GA-800 LCD Error for Record (REC) Time Stamp
Prerequisites for the error:

Home Time is set as 12-Hour mode
Home Time is between 1:00am to 12:59pm
The Stopwatch is used and a record is generated
The REC mode is selected and the time stamp (date / time) is being displayed
Error details:

In the REC time stamp the time is incorrectly displayed as "20:XX", where "20" is the erroneous hour (always 20 no matter what the actual hour is) and "XX" is the correct minutes.
The "20" in the time stamp can changed to other characters if the hands are moving or the light button is pressed at the same time.

I was able to confirm it changed to "81:xx" while the light button was pressed at the same time during the time stamp display. So basically this "20" is not a number, but some sort of display error.

The error won't exhibit, if:

12-Hour mode is used, but the Home Time is between 1:00pm to 12:59am
24-Hour mode is used.

So if you use 24-Hour mode like I do, you won't see this error. For me I don't use the Stopwatch or REC mode that often either, that's why I never experienced the error before. But the bug is there in the watch's firmware.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi everyone. Do you know of Casio discontinued the G800? I don't see many people talk about this model anymore like they did back 3 years ago when it first came out. Has the GA800 declined in its popularity in the last 2 years? I've seen a lot of pictures on here of the GA800. It's a really nice looking watch. It has excellent clarity on the dial and on the LCD digital display. I'm thinking of buying one if Casio hasn't discontinued it.


The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Georgewg said:


> Hi everyone. Do you know of Casio discontinued the G800? I don't see many people talk about this model anymore like they did back 3 years ago when it first came out. Has the GA800 declined in its popularity in the last 2 years? I've seen a lot of pictures on here of the GA800. It's a really nice looking watch. It has excellent clarity on the dial and on the LCD digital display. I'm thinking of buying one if Casio hasn't discontinued it.
> 
> The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


Not sure if it's discontinued, but you still can buy it from Amazon or eBay.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

lvt said:


> Not sure if it's discontinued, but you still can buy it from Amazon or eBay.


Is it better to buy this model on Amazon than it is on eBay? I've noticed that the same sellers that sell on Amazon also sell on eBay too. Where is it better to buy this watch from? The reason why I ask this is because I don't want to have to worry about receiving something that's been tampered with or that has scratches on it. A lot of these sellers out there (both on Amazon and on eBay) sometimes sell watches that they claim are brand new, but they have handling marks on them. Where did you all buy your GA800 from? Amazon or eBay?


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

lvt said:


> Not sure if it's discontinued, but you still can buy it from Amazon or eBay.


Is it better to buy this model on Amazon than it is on eBay? I've noticed that the same sellers that sell on Amazon also sell on eBay too. Where is it better to buy this watch from? The reason why I ask this is because I don't want to have to worry about receiving something that's been tampered with or that has scratches on it. A lot of these sellers out there (both on Amazon and on eBay) sometimes sell watches that they claim are brand new, but they have handling marks on them. Where did you all buy your GA800 from? Amazon or eBay?

The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Georgewg said:


> Is it better to buy this model on Amazon than it is on eBay? I've noticed that the same sellers that sell on Amazon also sell on eBay too. Where is it better to buy this watch from? The reason why I ask this is because I don't want to have to worry about receiving something that's been tampered with or that has scratches on it. A lot of these sellers out there (both on Amazon and on eBay) sometimes sell watches that they claim are brand new, but they have handling marks on them. Where did you all buy your GA800 from? Amazon or eBay?


If you are in the US I think Amazon is the right one, but if you buy internationally I think eBay is simpler while remaining equally reliable.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyway if you buy from eBay you should make sure that the seller doesn't use eBay's global shipping program. Pick a seller who ships the watch buy himself.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

lvt said:


> If you are in the US I think Amazon is the right one, but if you buy internationally I think eBay is simpler while remaining equally reliable.


I was doing some research on the GA800 and I noticed that some people who own this model have been having the watch reset itself all the time. What do you know about this reset problem and exactly what is it? I'm not clear about what the reset issue is all about. but it seems that the reset problem causes the LCD display to show the wrong time or something like that. Do you happen to know exactly what the reset issue is on the GA800 and how to fix it?

The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Georgewg said:


> I was doing some research on the GA800 and I noticed that some people who own this model have been having the watch reset itself all the time. What do you know about this reset problem and exactly what is it? I'm not clear about what the reset issue is all about. but it seems that the reset problem causes the LCD display to show the wrong time or something like that. Do you happen to know exactly what the reset issue is on the GA800 and how to fix it?
> 
> The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app

I see that you have answered your own question. The battery could be the cause. If after a battery change the issue doesn't go away then it's a faulty module that needs to be replaced.


----------



## zhanato (Sep 6, 2015)

GA-800/810 descontinued???


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I finally put my perfectly good GA800-SC6 under the knife. There goes the resale value. #lol 

(1) The problem was the straps have reinforcement at the lugs and made them way too stiff for smaller wrist size. 

(2) The solution was to cut out a small chunk of the reinforcement so they have “room to compress” at the lugs. 

(3,4) Before and After photo may not tell the whole story, but the wear comfort is days and nights. Much more pliable after the “operation”. 🙂 

the operation is completely reversible, by buying buy straps. 🤣

It wears much more comfortable now.


----------



## zhanato (Sep 6, 2015)




----------

